# can't help myself, dancing candidates!



## m brown (May 29, 1999)

http://www.tvdance.com/bush-gore/

check it out! just very funny in this very serious time! enjoy.


----------



## greg (Dec 8, 1999)

Good one, mb!! People, if you check it out, make sure you put your cursor over the dancers for little messages (by cursor, I mean the arrow on your screen, I don't mean cuss at the candidate you don't like







)

[This message has been edited by Greg (edited 12-02-2000).]


----------



## cape chef (Jul 31, 2000)

Thank you M brown, That wes pretty funny
cc


----------



## mezzaluna (Aug 29, 2000)

Thanks for the chuckle! Wasn't that Chris Farley's body, a la Chippendale's, on Al Gore? Oooh, scary!


----------



## 724 (Sep 27, 2000)

Very cute! Who's the guy on the bicycle?


----------



## katherine (Aug 12, 2000)

The guy on the bicycle is Ralph Nader.

Post 100!







Post 100!







Post 100!







Post 100!







Post 100!







Post 100!







Post 100!


----------

